# I didn't know where to post this



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

I am having to sell my dog b/c we are moving. I am offering him at a very reasonable price! He has ckc papers and is only 5 lbs! He is nine months old. I hope to find a very loving home b/c he is sooooo super sweet!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Have you considered rescue? So sorry you have to do this, it must be very hard.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Is there a specific reason why you can't take him with you?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

You have to get rid of Bentley? OMG-why? :bysmilie:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Are you also selling your two Yorkies? How sad that this has happened.....


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh no  , how sad that you can't keep Bentley. Hope you find him a very good home.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Please look into rescue. He is so sweet I wish I had room. I am so sad for him.

Cathy


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohhh I am so sorry you have to sell Bentley - I hope you can find a way to keep him - I am sure you are all attached to him - this must be very difficult for you :mellow:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Joe doesn't permit live animal sales here on SM which is why you probably weren't sure where to post it. The rules are pinned in the _Buy, Sell and Trade _ section.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=4150

If you decide to let a rescue group find the perfect home for Bentley, I'm sure we would be able to help.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I am having to sell my dog b/c we are moving. I am offering him at a very reasonable price! He has ckc papers and is only 5 lbs! He is nine months old. I hope to find a very loving home b/c he is sooooo super sweet![/B]


Wow, this is a huge development. I remember when you first got him and you first starting posting here. Can you not tell us why or how this has all come about? I always think of you as one of the gang, here, and I'm just wondering, well, why? Hope everything is ok!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Omg.. I wish I had room. I feel so bad that you have to do this...I can't imagine how it must feel.. :bysmilie:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh this is heartbreaking news! I'd try to get him into a maltese rescue,... they are o good, understad the breed and most importantly.. they will be sure he gets a good home!
Are you certain you can't work something out to be able to keep this little guy?


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

From all the wonderful pictures you posted, it seemed like Bentley was part of your family.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I have loved seeing pictures of Bentley from the beginning!! He has become part of the gang here. I am sorry you had to make this decision. I am sure he will find a good home!!


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I hope you are able to find the perfect home for him. He is adorable. Post about him always catches my attention. My youngest son who is six and a half is named Bentley.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry you have to do this. I recently had to re-home a cat that I had for only a month and a half and it broke my heart. I can't imagine how sad you must be. I wish I had the room for him.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh no, not our Bentley ?!!!??  I always loved to look at his pictures with your son. maybe something will change and you can take him with you rayer: . I hope you were just having one bad day when you posted this. I don't want to see Bentley go :bysmilie:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Poor little Bentley. Since he is just shy of 10 months you may have a time trying to sell him at this stage. I would see if a friend might want him or try a nearby rescue. What will you do with your yorkie? I hope he finds a forever home quickly.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I don't have $$, but if you just want to make sure he gets a good home, mine might be the perfect family / home for him. Of course we would need to talk, but if he lived with me he would lead a very spoiled, happy life. And with me you would always be able to "check" in on him. I've always loved me some fluffy Bentley! :wub: 
I'm so sorry you're having to let go of your baby. I can't imagine what you must be going through. I hope you're okay.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I don't have $$, but if you just want to make sure he gets a good home, mine might be the perfect family / home for him. Of course we would need to talk, but if he lived with me he would lead a very spoiled, happy life. And with me you would always be able to "check" in on him. I've always loved me some fluffy Bentley! :wub:
> I'm so sorry you're having to let go of your baby. I can't imagine what you must be going through. I hope you're okay.[/B]



That's a wonderful idea. Top priority is finding this little one the perfect forever home :wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> I don't have $$, but if you just want to make sure he gets a good home, mine might be the perfect family / home for him. Of course we would need to talk, but if he lived with me he would lead a very spoiled, happy life. And with me you would always be able to "check" in on him. I've always loved me some fluffy Bentley! :wub:
> I'm so sorry you're having to let go of your baby. I can't imagine what you must be going through. I hope you're okay.[/B]


This is an amazing proposal. If you do indeed have to rehome Bentley when you move, then Cherie, Heidi and Tchelsi would be an absolutely wonderful home. When I was working with rescue this was the kind of home we would dream of finding for our precious foster dogs.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Heck, I'd like to go live with Tchelsi!!! What a life that little girl has!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Heck, I'd like to go live with Tchelsi!!! What a life that little girl has![/B]



hahaha ~ I was thinking the same thing


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I don't have $$, but if you just want to make sure he gets a good home, mine might be the perfect family / home for him. Of course we would need to talk, but if he lived with me he would lead a very spoiled, happy life. And with me you would always be able to "check" in on him. I've always loved me some fluffy Bentley! :wub:
> I'm so sorry you're having to let go of your baby. I can't imagine what you must be going through. I hope you're okay.[/B]


i would love to see bentley go to someone as wonderful as heidi. :wub: with her you would be certain he would have a proper spoiled maltese home. i sure hope you consider her.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> I don't have $$, but if you just want to make sure he gets a good home, mine might be the perfect family / home for him. Of course we would need to talk, but if he lived with me he would lead a very spoiled, happy life. And with me you would always be able to "check" in on him. I've always loved me some fluffy Bentley! :wub:
> I'm so sorry you're having to let go of your baby. I can't imagine what you must be going through. I hope you're okay.[/B]


Good Answer Heidi :aktion033: . And a perfect solution. I hope Bentleys mom takes you up on it.I agree that finding him a perfect forever home should be the # 1 priority.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

How sad. I hope you find him a great home!


----------



## BILLIE (Mar 26, 2007)

:bysmilie: 
I am so sorry that you have to 
find another home for him!
I know that this is hard.
Pleeease keep us posted!
love,
billie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Heidi has my vote, for sure!! Just think, double our pleasure--Tchelsi AND Bentley pics, together!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The suspense is killing me.....

I see Bentley's Mom's been online several times today, but she hasn't updated this thread. 

I'm dying to find out if Bentley will be going to live with Tchelsi and her mommies!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> The suspense is killing me.....
> 
> I see Bentley's Mom's been online several times today, but she hasn't updated this thread.
> 
> I'm dying to find out if Bentley will be going to live with Tchelsi and her mommies![/B]


Me, too, Marj. Please let us know!! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=418700
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me Three!!! I so hope it works out for Bentley and Heidi. Talk about a perfect forever home. B)


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry.....I've enjoyed watching pictures of how he has grown and your beautiful family. I pray that everything is alright.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=418700
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy oh boy...you think the suspense is killin' *you?  *


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=418718
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you pm'd her? 

Maybe she hasn't hasn't checked this thread for replies. I know she's been online tonight. She'll be sure to get a pm.

I really hope this works out!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=418718
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy Cow!!! You must be going nuts!! I know I am ~ LOL

I did PM her, to make sure she was aware of your offer. Hopefully she will post soon. :biggrin: 

Praying for a good outcome rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=418745
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy oh boy...you think the suspense is killin' *you?  *
[/B][/QUOTE]

Have you pm'd her? 

Maybe she hasn't hasn't checked this thread for replies. I know she's been online tonight. She'll be sure to get a pm.

I really hope this works out!

[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes Marj, I did pm her this a.m. I'm worried about her...I sure hope she is okay. rayer: This seemed to come up totally out of the blue...of course, I don't know any of the details, but I just can't imagine the emotions she must be going through.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

How heartbreaking . Bentley is the exact same age as my Arabella . Heidi would be a wonderful person to place your darling Bentley with . :grouphug: Sarah


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just checking in for an update, I hope Bentley's mom is ok. I'm worried.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Praying rayer: everything is ok! Hope we hear from Bentley's mommy soon!! :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

> Praying rayer: everything is ok! Hope we hear from Bentley's mommy soon!! :grouphug:[/B]



Me too!!!

Cathy


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

she may not want to give bentley away. She may want to sell him. I'm not saying it's right, but this may be why she choses not to respond. Just a guess if she's been on and not responded.

I hope whatever the results, that Bentley gets a great home.

Andrea


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gosh I am so praying all is well with little Bentley and his mummy, I know the emotions she is going through, we almost had to make the same hard decision with Koko when Scooby was so sick, but we couldn't part with him and I am sure happy that we kept him here.

I am so sorry, I hope all works out well for Bentley and his mummy :grouphug: 

I know that sometimes our circumstances can change dramatically and some very difficult decisions have to be made, I just pray that all is well, and I agree that Heidi would make a wonderful new mummy for Bentley.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> she may not want to give bentley away. She may want to sell him. I'm not saying it's right, but this may be why she choses not to respond. Just a guess if she's been on and not responded.
> 
> I hope whatever the results, that Bentley gets a great home.
> 
> Andrea[/B]


That may be the case, but I sure hope she'd pm Heidi to let her know. 

I feel for Bonnie. I'd sure this isn't a decision she would have chosen, but sometime circumstance dictate unpleasant changes. I hope she's okay.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=418912
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto Lynn..i'm sure it's not somethign she wanted..although I do wish she would have elaborated a little more on why she has to give him up. :bysmilie: 

I hope all is well for her and Bentley..I'd love to see him rehomed via SM :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=418921
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personally, I think it's none of our business. If she needs to give the dog up that's all that needs to be said. I hope Bentley has found a good home if she cannot keep him.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I hope whatever happens with Bentley, he has a loving home.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=418923
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto Lynn..i'm sure it's not somethign she wanted..although I do wish she would have elaborated a little more on why she has to give him up. :bysmilie: 

I hope all is well for her and Bentley..I'd love to see him rehomed via SM :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Personally, I think it's none of our business. If she needs to give the dog up that's all that needs to be said. I hope Bentley has found a good home if she cannot keep him.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree with you, but I sure wish she'd let us know if she's okay. Each day that passes makes me worry even more about her. You can't be on here day after day, read each other's posts, enjoy their personal photos and not feel a camaraderie with each other.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Lynn, that's what I meant too, but sometimes things are turned around in a way to sound not so nice. That's ok, I'm sure she knows that's what I meant :thumbsup: 

When someone posts something like that, it then disappears, it sort of becomes our business as we worry about each other here on SM..it's our group of friends..right? :grouphug: 

Bonnie if you need to talk, PM me. I would love to help if I can!

Andrea


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

as per the forum rules there are no "animal" sales allowed, I hate to use that word when referring to our Malts  but it does cover all animals, also as mentioned we are family here and if need be I would like to see bentley find a home like the one thats been offered by an SM member, so I'll let this thread go till Saturday and hope we get a reply or an acknowledgement that she has returned a PM to those trying to help, before I delete it, I do hope she is ok as it is odd the thread like this would be started with no reply back to it

Joe


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I received a PM, from Bonnie. Bentley has a new home, with a friend down the street. 

Bonnie can visit all she wants, and Bentley loves it there. He has known them since he has been with Bonnie. So all is good.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I received a PM, from Bonnie. Bentley has a new home, with a friend down the street.
> 
> Bonnie can visit all she wants, and Bentley loves it there. He has known them since he has been with Bonnie. So all is good.[/B]



:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

I'm so happy Bonnie found a good home for Bentley. Sounds like it's just a local move since she will be able to visit him which is perfect!

Thanks for the update. We were all concerned.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

glad there is a happy ending. :chili: 


thread closed


----------

